# Want to fish Tomorrow?



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

We are thinking about leaving from Orange Beach Marina tomorrow mid morning and running southwest to the rigs to rig/bottom fish during the day and tuna fish the evening bite at the rigs, ultimately heading back in tomorrow night at sundown. Looking for two anglers willing to throw in $150 for fuel a piece. We will be taking our 38 Jupiter with trip 250's. We have all the tackle/bait etc. Send me a pm[email protected] or give me a call at 251-979-9992 if interested. Andy Yarborough


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Andy,

Can't do it this time, but I hope there will be a next. That sounds like a great trip on a great boat!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *andyyar (5/16/2008)*We are thinking about leaving from Orange Beach Marina tomorrow mid morning and running southwest to the rigs to rig/bottom fish during the day and tuna fish the evening bite at the rigs, ultimately heading back in tomorrow night at sundown. Looking for two anglers willing to throw in $150 for fuel a piece. We will be taking our 38 Jupiter with trip 250's. We have all the tackle/bait etc. Send me a pm[email protected] or give me a call at 251-979-9992 if interested. Andy Yarborough


It depends you taking Waters and Alonzo with you? J/K.


----------

